# My Donkeys-RIDING DONKS



## horseluver250

Wow Lass is beautiful! Charlies isn't bad looking either, nice donks!


----------



## lilkitty90

how do you teach them to ride?? thats awesome! i'd love to teach our donkey to ride.


----------



## Centaurheart

Aww thanks for sharing. My husband wants a mammoth jack in the worst way. He's already really bonded with his mini donk and wants him supersized so they can spend a whole lot more time together.


----------



## LoveHipHop

Aw, they're fantastic!
And Lass is huge haha, never seena mammoth donkey in person, but they must be fab!
And Charlie, what a cutie haha!


----------



## tinyliny

I think Lass is going to be one of the forum's special "horses", like Wallaby's Lacey. We will need regular pictures of her, since her cuteness runneth over.


----------



## Almond Joy

Beautiful donks!!! What is the harness contraption thing on the hindquarters though? I've seen it on a few other mules/donks before too, and have always been curious.


----------



## Corporal

BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dead Rabbit

i second what almond joy said: whats that tack around the *** end of that ***?


----------



## lilkitty90

its breeching. it's mane use is on mules and donkeys, because they are mutton withered, you also use them on horses with mutton withers, mutton withers are equines with very litter withers to keep the saddle in place, therefore. this keeps the saddle from slipping forward.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

same idea as a crupper?


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah, the same purpose, the breeching just doesn't go under the tal, but the have the same purpose


----------

